

Here's What A Card Skimmer Looks Like On An ATM - skant
http://consumerist.com/5218680/heres-what-a-card-skimmer-looks-like-on-an-atm

======
dchest
Recently I noticed that banks began securing they ATMs against skimmers: ATMs
display a picture of card reader with a message "Please make sure it looks
like the one on the picture. If not, don't insert your card and call us."

I wonder if this works.

~~~
there
sounds like the "don't use if seal is broken" warning. if i'm planning on
tampering with it, wouldn't i remove the warning about the broken seal too?

~~~
whatusername
Depends on the design. I think the glass jars do this really really well. The
seal is obvious - and it can easily be checked if it's broken or not

------
maximilian
Some of the skimmers i've seen pics of online are pretty darn convincing. I'm
definitely going to try and keep a eye out and always try to be a little
"rough" with the card slot at atms.

------
matt1
I remember reading in one of Bruce Schneier's books that some clever thiefs
set up a fake ATM machine outside the Burlington Mall in CT. When people went
to withdraw money, the machine recorded their credentials and then displayed
an ambiguous error message.

You have to wonder how they got the information from the machine, as it would
have been relatively easy for the police to watch it once someone figured out
it was a fake.

~~~
vaksel
WiFi

------
skant
All on ATM skimmers: [http://logs.shashikant.in/post/98607370/what-is-an-atm-
skimm...](http://logs.shashikant.in/post/98607370/what-is-an-atm-skimmer)

------
wallflower
The card skimmers I see now are lit up with an internal ring of green LEDs to
reassure the consumer (I always whack it with my hand).

